
Ask HN: Cross platform password manager without cloud? - thefreeman
Seriously, I have been trying for months to find a solution that fits my need.<p>- Cross platform (at least Linux and Windows, preferably Android)<p>- Lets me keep my own data and sync it however I want<p>- Integrates with browsers via autotype &#x2F; plugins &#x2F; extensions<p>Keepass is not the answer.  KeepassX (the linux compatible version) is only compatible with Keepass (for windows) version 1, which has <i>no</i> browser integration.<p>LastPass would be fine but they keep my data.<p>1Password doesn&#x27;t work on linux.<p>Am I just missing something? It really doesn&#x27;t seem like my needs are that unreasonable. Is it just that nobody really cares about keeping their passwords in &quot;the cloud&quot;?
======
pwg
You are missing one. Password Gorilla:
[https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki](https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki)

Cross platform (Linux, Windows, Mac for Password Gorilla itself).

Several Android apps that inter-operate with the same format password storage
file (Bruce Shiner's PasswordSafe format file). Scroll part way down the above
page to find references to some of the Android apps.

Your passwords are stored in an encrypted file stored on your local machine.
You can do with the encrypted file what you wish. PWGorilla itself includes a
merge feature that merges encrypted files together, and alerts you to the
differences so you can fix things up.

Its browser integration is through the OS clipboard. However on Linux the
integration is almost to the level of an auto-type plugin (because the X11
clipboard works in a way that allows the better integration).

So, it fits these of your requirements:

Cross platform (Linux, Windows [check], Android [secondary app])

Lets you keep your own data and sync it however you want [check].

Integrates with browsers [partial check].

So it's close. Not 100%, but close. It is also GPL open source, so you've got
nothing to lose in giving it a try.

[edit: add a couple paragraph breaks]

------
lutusp
> Cross platform password manager without cloud?

Interesting you should mention this. I just got done installing Keepassx on
Linux, but it's cross-platform (Windows, Mac, Linux):

[http://www.keepassx.org/downloads/](http://www.keepassx.org/downloads/)

Also, easier, if you're running a Debian-based Linux:

# apt-get install keepassx

And finally, there's an Android-compatible program that reads and uses the
same database file in the same way:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.android.ke...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.android.keepass&hl=en)

After creating some passwords I tested all the versions' ability to read and
issue passwords from the master database, it went off without a hitch.

BTW all the versions are free.

As to "without cloud", no problem, just copy the master database around to
where you need it. I have an easy way to directly copy (i.e. no cloud
involvement) the database from my desktop machine (where I create and test the
passwords) to my Android devices, where it works perfectly.

EDIT: Oops, I see you want a Windows version with browser integration. Sorry,
I didn't test that mode.

~~~
lutusp
I hate to reply to my own post, but I just tested the Windows version of
Keepassx and it works just fine, reading and writing the cross-platform
database file with perfect reliability.

So the only drawback is no browser plugin.

------
diafygi
KeePassX is testing a KeePass 2.0 compatible release[1]. There's even a PPA
for that version[2].

[1] -
[http://www.keepassx.org/news/2014/04/433](http://www.keepassx.org/news/2014/04/433)

[2] -
[https://launchpad.net/~keepassx/+archive/ubuntu/daily](https://launchpad.net/~keepassx/+archive/ubuntu/daily)

------
Alupis
KeePass

[http://keepass.info/](http://keepass.info/)

EDIT: Oops, didn't see you already looked at it. Well, KeePass doesn't
necessarily need browser integration -- get yourself a cheap VPS, put your db
file on there, and just point your local KeePass at it (it's entrypted and
password protected, or key-file protected, etc).

There is also an Android version for KeePass. So... seems it would fit all
your use-cases.

------
gintsmurans
Well its not yet cross platform and lacks autotype stuff (because is a text
editor), but obviously I would like to vote for my own made text encryption
App for osx:
[http://textcrypt.4apps.lv/app/updates/TextCrypt_1.0.424.zip](http://textcrypt.4apps.lv/app/updates/TextCrypt_1.0.424.zip)
:)

------
datr
KeePass 2 can be run under Mono on both Linux and Mac OSX.

~~~
mattwritescode
My vote also. If used with dropbox you can also sync it with all devices.

